# Regulador Tensión LM7805 en LIVEWIRE



## fazeroval (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola, alguien me puede indicar donde están los reguladores de tensión en el LiveWire. No hago más que mirar y no los encuentro.

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 25, 2010)

Holo.

Haz lo siguiente: *View --> Gallery -->Power Supplies*.
En la ventana *Power Supplies *en la parte inferior está el regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fazeroval (Oct 29, 2010)

Gracias, no lo había visto.


----------



## cardonaespinoza (Nov 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, encontre el reguladore donde lo especificaste!.


----------

